# MusicThread- What's a song, that when it comes on the radio, makes you drive faster?



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2017)

But within the speed limit!!


----------



## connollycln (Jan 11, 2017)

AHGGG! I have it playing in my head, My brain is rummaging thru all it's files and I can't remember the name!!!
Wait!!! I got it yeah! (thought it was going to drive me nuts all day... The Sufaris  Wipe Out!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p13yZAjhU0M

Especially driving over the mountains!!!!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2017)

connollycln said:


> AHGGG! I have it playing in my head, My brain is rummaging thru all it's files and I can't remember the name!!!
> Wait!!! I got it yeah! (thought it was going to drive me nuts all day... The Sufaris  Wipe Out!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p13yZAjhU0M
> 
> Especially driving over the mountains!!!!





great tune!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 12, 2017)

There are a few but this jumped to mind my first !


----------



## connollycln (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing you put a big grin on my face! I use to love this song! Don't think I listened to it while driving unless I had an 8 track tape player in the car.. Did they have them in cars??? Wish I had all my zillions of cassettes and Sony Walkman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## connollycln (Jan 13, 2017)

Best song, I think most of us then were BTBW!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2017)

Pretty much anything by the Eagles.  OR Sweet Home Alabama by  Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Ravel's Bolero


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

None!


----------



## Arachne (Feb 22, 2017)

Pretty much anything by AC/DC


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2017)

Almost anything by ZZ Top.


----------

